# Oil Filter...



## OldSkulDub (Mar 19, 2008)

I just bought a 2002 Passat 1.8T about a month ago and I am doing the first oil change on it and noticed everyone says to go with a bigger filter because of the oil sludge issues. Can anyone tell me what the part number is or what size it is, I plan on getting one from the dealer. Thanks.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oil Filter... (OldSkulDub)*

The larger filter is a Mann 940/25
I would try to find a local independent audi/vw garage to build a good relationship with to get parts. NAPA also carries that filter.
http://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_...ge=11


_Modified by stuntboy79 at 6:24 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## OldSkulDub (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Oil Filter... (stuntboy79)*

Cool...thanks. I am in the auto industry and get cost prices so I am lucky there. Do they carry these at the Dealerships?


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oil Filter... (OldSkulDub)*

I would think so,but I am not sure of the part#. My wife's A4 has the same filter along with my 81 rabbit diesel. Hope I helped take care.


----------

